# Metallic Finish for kitchen cabinets



## dillyoh (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello all. 

I have a customer that is interested in painting her kitchen cabinets. We talked about solid color options but she said she liked the finish displayed at the link below. 

I have not been able to find a product to use that would achieve this metallic finish. There are metallic glazing options but from what I understand, the glaze is difficult to apply without overlapping affecting the finish.

Anybody have experience with the following finish? I'm looking for a product name of manufacturer that I can look into. I did try getting in contact with the cabinet supplier mentioned in the photo. Understandably, they did not respond to my request for more info on the finish.

Thanks in advance for any direction provided!

http://www.houzz.com/photos/203736/Reaume-Construction---Design-traditional-laundry-room-los-angeles


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Possibly an automotive finish.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

My local paint store sells high quality metallics that would give that finish, I believe the brand is Old Masters but I could be wrong. They are expensive, around $60 a quart I think. Would definitely have to be sprayed. 
Right now we are painting some bathrooms with a metallic paint from Lowes, if it was sprayed it would look good but I don't think it dries hard enough for cabinets.


----------



## dillyoh (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks, SuperiorHIP. I will look into the Old Masters paint line.

Ken, a paint store rep mentioned auto paint as well. I'll give the folks at Sherwin Williams Automotive a ring today.


----------



## Nick D (Jun 11, 2013)

Architectural metallic decorative finishes may not be particularly washable or durable.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Nick D said:


> Architectural metallic decorative finishes may not be particularly washable or durable.


I see I didn't mention it but I would definitely clear coat over it, probably with a waterborne poly.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you were referring to Modern Masters. Great metallics, all intermixable and waterborne so lots of clear coat finishes will work for a topcoat.

http://www.modernmastersinc.com/products.asp?mode=category&bid=2


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

JHC said:


> I think you were referring to Modern Masters. Great metallics, all intermixable and waterborne so lots of clear coat finishes will work for a topcoat.
> 
> http://www.modernmastersinc.com/products.asp?mode=category&bid=2


Oops, your right, that is it.


----------



## idsfinishes (Jul 10, 2013)

I haven't used metallic paints in a commercial setting before; my residential experience was less than optimal (required a million coats, inconsistent finish).

3M-DINOC metallic vinyl film is very durable, and washable. We've sold them to the hotel industry for cabinets, as well as offices and other commercial cabinet projects.


----------

